# Nissian Sentra wiring Diagrams



## sparkeditor (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi All,
I'm pretty much new to this site however I'd appreciate any assistance given. I am searching for electrical wiring diagrams for the Nissan sentra b14 and B15 cars. Can any of you all assist me with this. Thanks a lot.

Sparkeditor


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you have high speed internet, send me an instant message and i will send you the FSM for the 2003 B15 in PDF format.


----------



## sparkeditor (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hi Zac*

Hi Zac,
Thanks for your reply. I'm new to this site so I'm not sure what instant message I can send u. If u use MNS plz add me. My email address is [email protected].
Have a nice day and thx again.


----------

